# CD ROM boot priority.. no medium



## karenplata (Aug 20, 2013)

Hello, a couple days ago i tried using my computer, gateway, running windows vista, intel core quad,and it wont turn on all it displays is a black screen that says cdrom boot priority. No medium, someone please help me,get this fixed ,thank you.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF did someone change the boot order did you check in the bios to see what the boot order is set to,also please post the full make and model number and is it a laptop or desktop.


----------



## karenplata (Aug 20, 2013)

Hello, i dont believe so, its a desktop gateway, product name: SX2800-01 serial #: PTG810X001919016883000


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Do you have a disc in the cd drive and is this it https://support.gateway.com/product/default.aspx?modelId=2313


----------



## karenplata (Aug 20, 2013)

There was one in there before, a music one but its now empty, and yes that is the exact model., thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok did you reboot after removing the disc


----------



## karenplata (Aug 20, 2013)

Well im not very technical, im sorry, but yes I do believe I rebooted.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Reboot means either shutting down and restarting or a warm restart using the restart option from the start button area.


----------



## karenplata (Aug 20, 2013)

It wont let me access the computer, its just a black screen, displaying that message, I unplugged and plugged it back in.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi ok try this as you boot the computer tap the F8 key and you should get to a screen where you have some choices 1 should be last known good configuration choose that if that does not work go back to booting up again do F8 and try safe mode with networking,did you make a set of recovery discs as we may need to try that at some point also has anyone opened the computer case


----------



## karenplata (Aug 20, 2013)

The only two options I get when turning on computer is f12 or DEL...


----------



## karenplata (Aug 20, 2013)

And I took off the side if the computer yesterday, it was very dusty, all I did was put a fan on it, most of it is gone...


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

karenplata said:


> The only two options I get when turning on computer is f12 or DEL...


have you tried tapping F8 when you turned computer on? keep tapping F8 until the list of options come up


----------



## karenplata (Aug 20, 2013)

It doesnt do absolutely anything.... When I tap the f8 button.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi then it might be worth checking the cables and connections inside the case please ensure you disconnect from the power outlet and remove any cables from the machine prior to opening and once open find and touch a unpainted area to ground yourself before touching anything.Ensure all cables and connections are firmly and snugly in place.


----------

